# Help for a new diabetes website please



## Adrienne (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

This is a message from the lead DSN at UCLH - University College London Hospital, the place that we attend.    

They have launched a new all singing all dancing paediatric diabetes website and need feedback and suggestions.  This is not just for their own patients, its for anyone.

Thanks


Could you help? 
Information about type 1 diabetes in kids 
The team at University College London Hospitals are developing a new website, specifically about type 1 diabetes in children and young people. 

We?d really like to know what the experts think before it goes ?live?.  That?s where you come in. 
Would you be able to have a look at the site here: www.uclh.nhs.uk/diabtest and then give us your honest feedback here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/diabtest

In total this should take about 20 minutes and we need your comments some time before 9am on Monday 12 August. 
Your child doesn?t have to be getting treatment at the hospital ? it?s for anyone caring for a young person with type 1 diabetes. It?s anonymous too, so don?t be afraid to say what you really think.

Do please help if you can. 
Many Thanks 
Rebecca Thompson 
Consultant Nurse, UCLH


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, Adrienne, you've broken two forum rules by posting a survey request without approval, and by crossposting it to two sections, but seeing as it's you I will let you off  I will look at it shortly


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahahahaha well you know me Northerner I like to be a bit naughty.    I am sorry though I had no idea on those two rules at all.   Thank you for forgiving me before my apology and please do what you will.

To explain further this is the UCH official paed website.   They want it right so that any parent/carer or whomever can get proper help and advice and more info.    The survey is literally about that to get the survey right.  Its anonymous and all above board.   

If you need to remove it all then by all means go ahead.    I posted it in the main one for everyone to see and then thought that some parents may never look there so put it in the parents section as well.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2013)

No, it's fine Adrienne, I'm allowed to make exceptions  Sometimes things are ssen more in the General section, or sometimes better targeted to a different section. In this case I think it suits both equally


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you very much x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good & possitive stuff from the chairman from hosp. I clicked on the cheekey monkey servey before i had looked on site but good. Would have liked this type of thing in the early days. Sets a standard for other hosps to look at aswell


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

Has anybody else had a look ?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2013)

Come on You parents Have a look !


----------



## Redkite (Oct 10, 2013)

I've looked Hobie, and responded - in fact the website is live now.  It's a really great resource


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2013)

Well done Redkite it does look good !


----------

